# So you think you're good a duck identification huh?....



## GeauxLSU (Dec 18, 2005)

I gotta' tell you, I LOVE having a beaver pond for a backyard.  I had a surprise visitor this morning.  We have pretty much year round resident Canadas, Mallards and Wood ducks.  But on rare occasion, with passing fronts we get some new ducks.  The only other species I've ever seen besides the 3 listed have been, Blue Wing Teal (two separate years, Buffles (once), Hooded Merganser (last year) and about 3 years ago a Mandarin (VERY cool).  
Well this is what I had this morning.  I'll post a much better pic after a few guesses.  
Anybody see anything unusual ?....


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 18, 2005)

Is that a woody on the left?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like a beaver in the upper left corner pushin` a cut limb.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 18, 2005)

Phil - 
  It is on the end of the log but I can't tell what it is exactly.  Is it a hen Gadwall?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes that's a woody (but not what I'm after) and no that's not a beaver, though they are in there along with a family of otters.  It's a duck that I guess is not supposed to be in this flyway (at least according to Ducks Unlimited's description of it).  OK, to make it a 'little' easier, it's the duck in the center with his tail feathers pointed at you.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 18, 2005)

Hunt'nDawg said:
			
		

> Phil -
> It is on the end of the log but I can't tell what it is exactly.  Is it a hen Gadwall?


That might be his hen, it was hard to tell.  Not a Gadwall drake though that I'm talking about....


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 18, 2005)

Ring-neck or Redhead, but I don't think so.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 18, 2005)

Hunt'nDawg said:
			
		

> Ring-neck or Redhead, but I don't think so.


Nnnnnnope.  
Unfortunately I think the only other pictures I have are dead giveaways....


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 18, 2005)

I give up.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 18, 2005)

canvasback


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 18, 2005)

Hunt'nDawg said:
			
		

> canvasback


Nnnnnnnope.... last 'clue' before a giveaway pic.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 18, 2005)

By the way, I realize the pics aren't great so y'all get a break for that and I 'may' have posted the wrong pair before, I deleted it.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 18, 2005)

I will just have to wait for the answer


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 18, 2005)

OK, one belly pic and then I'll post a good pic.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 18, 2005)

shovler??


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 18, 2005)

*Persistence!*



			
				Hunt'nDawg said:
			
		

> shovler??


  
Northern Shoveler indeed!


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, talk about being out of place.  Do you hunt your swamp?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 18, 2005)

Hunt'nDawg said:
			
		

> wow, talk about being out of place.  Do you hunt your swamp?


Nope, I live in a subdivision in the burbs.  Thank God, sitting on my back deck I can pretend I'm in the middle of nowhere.  Never know what you'll see.  
I almost wish I had a prize for you for getting it right.  I sure didn't know what it was when I first saw it.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 18, 2005)

I hunt a lanier and we some odd ducks come in every now and then.  But that one is a great fine in the South; I wish one would find me.  Still a great picture and one to keep for the book.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 18, 2005)

Can you even shoot 'em?    
http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=312&txtPage=2

Yeah, we were running late for church or I would have actually tried to sneak outside and get some good pics.  Oh well, tomorrow may bring another surprise.  

Actually a stunning looking duck.  The pictures are terrible but it was more striking looking than the wooducks.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 18, 2005)

They are beautiful looking ducks.  I am not sure if you could shoot them.  It would be hard not to which such an unique trophy for us Southerns.


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

cool pics.having a pond in the back yard,sounds great!keep the pics coming.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 19, 2005)

discounthunter said:
			
		

> ...keep the pics coming.


Well what do you know?  Look who showed up just now.  His buddy!  Must have taken a later flight.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 19, 2005)

I need to actually set up a blind and go OUTSIDE (instead of shooting through this window) to try and get some better pics.  They really are beautiful ducks and these pics are an insult to what they look like, especially in the sun.  Amazing.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 19, 2005)

*Very Cool!*

Yes Phil, you can shoot them...I have a drake on the wall that is awesome, but I got him in LA!     It must be nice to be able to watch so much wildlife, especially in the burbs, for me and our 6 acres all I see is deer, tree rats and birds around the feeders but I am not complaining!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 19, 2005)

GAGE said:
			
		

> Yes Phil, you can shoot them...I have a drake on the wall that is awesome, but I got him in LA!     It must be nice to be able to watch so much wildlife, especially in the burbs, for me and our 6 acres all I see is deer, tree rats and birds around the feeders but I am not complaining!


I meant can you shoot them in Georgia?     I know you can shoot them in their natural fly way.   
6 acres is sweet!  I only live on 1.5 but the pond (which is much larger) is nice to have.  I'm working on my little retreat/cabin now.  
PLEASE LORD LET ME RETIRE IN THE COUNTRY!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 19, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I meant can you shoot them in Georgia?      LEASE LORD LET ME RETIRE IN THE COUNTRY!  [
> /QUOTE]
> Yes you can!
> And yes you need to!


----------



## fatback (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes Shovelers are legal in GA. I have one mounted that I killed in GA a few years ago.


----------



## Paul White (Dec 19, 2005)

I got one in a pond on our place about three years ago. They do make beautiful mounts.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't think the neighbors would mind a few shots.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 19, 2005)

Hunt'nDawg said:
			
		

> I don't think the neighbors would mind a few shots.


Ha!  Wanna' bet?    
The previous owner actually did shoot a few ONCE.  What an idiot.  I live in a NEIGHBORHOOD.  My lot is only slightly over an acre and a half and my neighbors houses on BOTH sides are probably less than 50 feet away!      (It's a cul de sac).


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 19, 2005)

How about when everyone is gone to work??


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 19, 2005)

Just keep the pictures coming and I will just have to dream about them.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 19, 2005)

Hunt'nDawg said:
			
		

> How about when everyone is gone to work??


Not gonna' happen.  Besides I keep a spin cast feeder with bird seed in it.   
These are viewing ducks, not shooting or eating ducks.  Now one day those viewing deer might turn into eating deer if I ever take up archery.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 19, 2005)

oh, so now you are baiting the ducks....

I was just messing around about hunting them.  Thanks again for the pictures.


----------



## beretta (Dec 20, 2005)

Phil, we call them "Hollywood" Mallards


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 24, 2005)

They actually stayed several days, until day before yesterday.  That was the first morning the entire surface of the pond froze over.  Guess that pushed them south or to bigger/deeper water.  They also had a girlfriend with 'em.  Very cool ducks.  Hope they return next year. 





			
				THunter said:
			
		

> One of them ducks alost became a "pet" duck.  We'll just leave it at that.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 25, 2005)

They actually eat pretty good, being some relation to the teal family.  We got into a couple in WV during the early season that came in with a bunch of blue wing teal.  Got a hen in the freezer to try my hand at taxidermy later on.  

Their migration paths spread them through out the country.  My buddies in VA are wearing them out.


----------

